# Progressive action



## raoulduke25

Nu ştiu dacă acest forum este dreptul loc să fac o  întrebare aşa, dar mi-ar place dacă cineva m-ar putea ajuta cu ceva. Vreau să ştiu cum se traduce expresia asta, de exemplu, "I have been studying Romanian for two years," ori, "I have been working all day."

Îmi pare că unul ar putea zice, "Studiez limba română de două ani," ori, "Lucrez toată ziua." Dar nu cred că astea are acelaşi sensul.


----------



## farscape

Studiez limba română de *doi* ani.
Am lucrat toată ziua.

Congrats on your Romanian language skills.

Later,


----------



## raoulduke25

Ha, am greşit cu genul. Banuiesc că am zis expresiile corect? Mulţumesc!


----------



## farscape

Almost, check out the second one if it's the translation you're after  Otherwise, (Eu) lucrez toată ziua should be followed by:

- adverb (azi, Luni, etc.) 
- adverbial phrase (în praful ăsta, din greu)
- adverbial clause (şi nu pot să vin la voi)

It doesn't sound right as a stand alone sentence unless it's the answer to the question: What do you do today?.

Later,


----------



## alinapopi

raoulduke25 said:


> Nu ştiu dacă acest forum este dreptul loc / locul adecvat să fac o întrebare aşa / pun o astfel de întrebare, dar mi-ar place / plăcea dacă cineva m-ar putea ajuta cu ceva. Vreau să ştiu cum se traduce expresia asta, de exemplu, "I have been studying Romanian for two years," ori, "I have been working all day."
> 
> Îmi pare că unul / Cred ca s-ar putea zice ar putea zice, "Studiez limba română de două ani," ori, "Lucrez toată ziua." Dar nu cred că astea are / au acelaşi sensul / sens.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I'm impressed!! Congratulations!
> I made some corrections.


----------



## raoulduke25

Am făcut o groază de greşeli...acum sunt jenat. Mulţumesc pentru ajutor.


----------



## alinapopi

Nuuuuuu... Ai un nivel foarte bun!! Felicitări!


----------



## raoulduke25

Banuiesc că mă plictiseşte pentru că greşelile pe care am făcut sunt lucruri care deja ştiam. Dar mă bucur că m-ai inţeles.


----------



## alinapopi

raoulduke25 said:


> Banuiesc că mă plictiseşte / enervează / deranjează faptul  că greşelile pe care le-am făcut sunt lucruri pe care deja ştiam. Dar mă bucur că m-ai inţeles.


 
Raoul, corecturile le fac doar pentru că ai un nivel foarte bun de limba română şi sunt convinsă că vrei să-l perfecţionezi în continuare 
Mi-ar plăcea şi mie să am un nivel aşa de bun în engleză!!

Greetings from Spain!


----------



## alinapopi

...pe care deja le stiam...

Scuze!!


----------



## raoulduke25

> Raoul, corecturile le fac doar pentru că ai un nivel foarte bun de limba  română şi sunt convinsă că vrei să-l perfecţionezi în continuare


Ba da, vreau să-l perfecţionez în continuare. E greu să cred că am "un nivel foarte bun" dar dacă o româncă a zis-o, o cred. 



> Greetings from Spain!


Atunci, şi vorbeşti Spaniolă? Yo también. De hecho, español es mi segundo idioma. ¿Por qué hay tantos romanos en España?


----------



## alinapopi

Te respondo en un privado.


----------

